

App Rejected By The App Store Because It Could Be Used To 'Ridicule Public Figures' - r11t
http://thecodist.com/article/my_app_rejected_by_the_app_store_because_it_could_be_used_to_39_ridicules_public_figures_39

======
jm4
The app is used to put one's face on extremely large denomination bills as a
joke. He says he included a few presidents and other public officials as
examples to play with. Apple's terms state that your app can't ridicule public
figures. Fair or unfair it's what you sign on for when you develop for the
iPhone. Sure, you could argue that this isn't exactly ridicule, but they also
probably don't have the time for debate. They're giving these things a quick
once over without much thought. Public officials on a fake $500T bill? Denied.
Seems like a no brainer to me and it sounds like if he resubmitted the app
without politicians' pictures there wouldn't even be an issue.

That said, I don't even know why people bother with the App Store anymore. You
could spend months working on something and Apple could literally make up a
reason on the spot to reject it. The very next day you'll see some stupid
pull-my-finger app that someone threw together in an hour. It's been like this
from day one and nothing has changed. These lame blog posts that pop up every
week are not some new revelation.

If developers want real change they'll stop targeting the iPhone instead of
rehashing the same arguments while continuing to support the system. What
incentive does Apple have to change things?

